# Misc. Photos Of The Tiels



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some photos of the cockatiels which i've taken over the last few days (only bothered to put them on the computer today). 









Ozzie can be an honourary cockatiel for the sake of this photo, hehe, i hung the boing from the roof for the night. I can't keep it there usually cause my parents don't approve of bird furnishings decorating OUR living room. 









Bailee being a butthead!


















Cookie and Bailee practicing their synchronized preening act.









Gracie being a destructo tiel.









Snickers also being a destructo tiel ("who, me???" *flutters little tiel eyelashes*)









Bailee looking scrappy and cranky. He's been looking sleek and sexy for far too long, i think he's beginning a big moult.









Like father....









Like son...... 









Snickers has definitely inherited his daddy's love of paper sticks!


















Cookie looking like the beautiful princess she is!









Gracie looking like the deceptively beautiful grouch she is, hehe, i have to admit she's been lovely this week. Her favourite person (my dad) has been overseas for work this week so she's decided i'll do.









Gracie being a clever girl, she loves playing with her feet!



















And finally, yes i know there are LOTS of photos, Snickers looking TOO cute for words!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

wow you've got a great camera there! What fab pics! Great looking flock too!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww Bea, they are lovely photos........look at the size of Snickers bless him, he's definitely his father's son! Gracie and Cookie are both very beautiful.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Your photos sure do tell a story as well as the great captions  That one photo looks like Snickers is shrugging, so cute


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Snickers and Bailee definitely like each other!  That 'all innocent' look! :lol: Great photos!! :thumbu:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok one question i was told not to let your birds play with the feathers because they will start to pluck there feathers


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

As always, Bea, great pictures and captions.

You knoq what? You could take the piture of all of them on the boing, do some draing on it via Photoshop to make sone branches, and use it as a Christmas card. I think that could look kind of neat.

Anyway, I do love Ozzie. He is a cool composed little budgie.


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful cockatiels. Nice close ups.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Gorgeous pics as always mate 

Kirby


----------



## Cockatiels4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I love your cockatiels! They're really cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> ok one question i was told not to let your birds play with the feathers because they will start to pluck there feathers


I've never heard that before, Gracie is the only one who likes playing with feathers and she has never shown signs of plucking.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

allen said:


> ok one question i was told not to let your birds play with the feathers because they will start to pluck there feathers


I have heard of this and have it happen with Earl.  He was playing with a feather, then he dropped it and the next minute he had another in his beak. And then we saw him pick one off himself so we took it off him and he never did it again! Pheww! 
He doesn't loose them that often either and he doesn't get the chance to get hold of them because they fall through the grate! :lol: 

But I wouldn't worry, Earl just got obssessed!  But he sometimes plays like Gracie and he hasn't plucked a feather from himself since! :thumbu:


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Great Pictures Bea, Lovely photos. The first one is my favorite. I love Gracie's color. What is that color called? I seem a little confused with Lutino. I take it the Lutino all have red eyes? I saw a baby just like Gracie, wish I had enough in the budget. All good things come to those who wait. I shall wait. Birdie21


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Birdie21 said:


> Great Pictures Bea, Lovely photos. The first one is my favorite. I love Gracie's color. What is that color called? I seem a little confused with Lutino. I take it the Lutino all have red eyes? I saw a baby just like Gracie, wish I had enough in the budget. All good things come to those who wait. I shall wait. Birdie21


Gracie is a lutino, though her eyes appear quite dark in many photos they are actually red.


----------

